# Gentoo em Máquina Antiga

## novatterra

Olá pessoal

meio caso é meio bizarro

estou tentando instalar o Gentoo faz um tempão e estou com o seguinte problema

comprei um DVD do Renan do distribuiçõeslinux.com e veio pra arquitetura i686 só que no meu caso eu uso arquitetura i586, acho que é totalmente incompatível não é?

ou será que ainda tem geito?

minha máquina é um k6-2 550Mhz com 184 de Ram e 8 Mb de vídeo On board

não vai ficar meio pesado não?

pensei tb em instalar usando um minimal cd eu baixei um 2008.0

mas não tenho conexão com a internet, os pacotes do 2010.0 não vão servir na instalação minimal não é?

então onde eu posso ir baixando os pacotes um a um e instalá-los na mão mesmo e como eu faço pra saber a ordem correta e quais são esses pacotes?

não tenho medo de quantidade não se me disserem que são uns mil pacotes vou baixando um a um mesmo assim, só preciso saber quais são e a ordem correta.

acho que compliquei um pouco a explicação mas espero que entendam

obrigado desde já

abraços

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Portuguese.

----------

## njsg

 *novatterra wrote:*   

> Olá pessoal
> 
> meio caso é meio bizarro
> 
> estou tentando instalar o Gentoo faz um tempão e estou com o seguinte problema
> ...

 

Não há garantias, mais vale arranjares algo compilado para 586 ou mais antigo.

As imagens de CD do gentoo dizem "x86". Eu acho que isso quer dizer que funcionam. Mas espero que alguém possa confirmar.

CD de instalação mínimo (2010-08-17)

O que interessa é que tenhas um live-CD de GNU/Linux que corra no teu computador e dê para fazer chroot (tem de ser recente, alguns mais antigos podem dar erro no chroot por causa da versão da shell).

Para além do sistema a correr para fazer o chroot (por exemplo, live CD), precisas das imagens do sistema, o stage3. Há versões para 686 e para 486, por isso aqui não tens problemas.

 *novatterra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ou será que ainda tem geito?
> 
> minha máquina é um k6-2 550Mhz com 184 de Ram e 8 Mb de vídeo On board
> ...

 

Não. Desde que não te metas a usar coisas pesadas tipo KDE ou GNOME e OpenOffice e Firefox ao mesmo tempo (porque depois pode precisar de mais memória).

 *novatterra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pensei tb em instalar usando um minimal cd eu baixei um 2008.0
> 
> mas não tenho conexão com a internet, os pacotes do 2010.0 não vão servir na instalação minimal não é?
> ...

 

Eu pensava que já nem haviam CDs com pacotes. Só se o liveCD tiver. Aí podes tentar copiar do liveCD (se forem os pacotes de código-fonte funciona de certeza, se forem pacotes binários tens de ver se dá para 586).

 *novatterra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> então onde eu posso ir baixando os pacotes um a um e instalá-los na mão mesmo e como eu faço pra saber a ordem correta e quais são esses pacotes?
> 
> não tenho medo de quantidade não se me disserem que são uns mil pacotes vou baixando um a um mesmo assim, só preciso saber quais são e a ordem correta.
> ...

 

O gestor de pacotes (emerge) tem opções que listam os endereços dos pacotes na Internet. Podes meter num ficheiro, chegas a outro computador e sacas aí. Não é preciso ser à mão, podes usar um programa que leia a lista e saque logo.

Mas esta lista é gerada para os pacotes que queres instalar, o que quer dizer que se fores instalando as coisas passo-a-passo vais precisar de fazer isto várias vezes. Para ajudar, podes ler o guia e copiar os nomes dos pacotes que vais instalar todos, e correr o emerge para todos os pacotes ao mesmo tempo, assim ficas com uma única lista.

Se quiseres facilitar mais, pensa já no que vais querer mais, outros programas, e faz isso para eles também.

Precisas - é claro - é de algo para meter os ficheiros, uma pendrive ou um CD.

----------

